# diving



## redneck911 (May 15, 2008)

i am looking for someone to go diving with 5-9 or 5-10 or both i am willing to split gas or even do shore dive if anyone is interested i am just wanting to get wet


----------



## redneck911 (May 15, 2008)

pensacola or alabama


----------

